# Kabelschuhe - Richtig oder Falsch gepresst



## Neurorancer (15 Juni 2021)

Sehr geehrte Forum-Mitglieder, 

unten im Bild sind gepresste Kabel-Schuhe zu sehen. 

Die ersten beiden wurden mit einer älteren Presse gepresst, die rechten mit einer speziellen Presse für isolierte Kabel-Schuhe. 
Ebenso ragt das Kabel mehr oder weniger oben aus dem Kabelschuh heraus. 

Frage: Sind die Kabelschuhe von der Art der Pressung mit der älteren Presszange zulässig? 

Wie weit darf das Kabel aus dem Kabelschuh heraus-ragen? Ist der dritte Kabelschuh, was die herausragenden Adern angeht, zulässig? 

Weitere Frage: Gibt es dafür auch eine spezielle Norm?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juni 2021)

Hallo.

Da gab es von Knipex mal eine "Crimpfibel" oder sowas, finde die gerade Online nicht mehr,
ich schaue morgen im Geschäft mal nach, da könnte ich die noch irgendwo haben.
Da waren auch entsprechende Normen genannt, und auf was es warum beim Crimpen ankommt.
Gasdichtheit, zuviel, zuwenig Pressdruck... u.s.w.
Ich sag jetzt mal freibleibend meine Persönliche Meinung, wie ich es mal gelernt habe:
Die "Alte" Crimpzange mit dem Dorncrimp würde ich nicht mehr benutzen.
Bei der "Neuen" Crimpzange wird auch der Hintere teil gecrimpt, was sicher die Auszugskraft erhöht.
ich schaue beim Crimpen, dass die Litzen vorne noch 1-2mm rausschauen,
aber Hinten muss die Ader auch komplett eingeführt sein.
Was das Angeht, ist da bei Dir Variante 2 am besten, wie gesagt, ausser die Crimpung selbst!
Was auch Interessant zu wissen ist:
Früher war ja:
Rot 1,5mm2
Blau 2,5mm2
Gelb 4mm2
Als ich letztens eine Lieferung Rote Ringkabelschuhe bekommen habe, bin ich fast von glauben abgefallen!
Da stand auf der Packung 0,?mm2....1,0mm2


Gruß Timo


----------



## Neurorancer (15 Juni 2021)

Hallo Timo, vielen Dank für die Antwort! 

Mich würde noch sehr interessieren wie weit die Adern per Gesetzt heraus gucken dürfen.


----------



## holgermaik (15 Juni 2021)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> Frage: Sind die Kabelschuhe von der Art der Pressung mit der älteren Presszange zulässig?


Das kannst nur du beantworten. Ein Kabelschuh wird nach einer Norm hergestellt z.B. DIN 46234. Die beschreibt für welchen Leiter er bestimmt ist und wie verpresst werden muss.
z.B. DIN 46234: 
für Rundleiter nach DIN EN 60228 Kl. 2, 5 und 6 
hier ist eine Dornpressung durchaus zulässig.


Neurorancer schrieb:


> Mich würde noch sehr interessieren wie weit die Adern per Gesetzt heraus gucken dürfen.


Also 3 wäre mir zu weit. da gibt es Probleme bei der mechanischen Verbindung zur Schraube.
Von der Isolierung wären 2 & 3 i.o.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 Juni 2021)

@holgermaik:
Da vergleichst Du aber jetzt Äpfel mit Bananen.
Deine Din 46234 bezieht sich auf:

DIN 46234 Kabelschuhe für lötfreie Verbindungen, Ringform, ohne Isolierhülse, für Kupferleiter
Da mag die Dornpressung vielleicht sogar zulässig sein???

Wir haben es hier aber mit Isolierten Kabelschuhen zu tun. 
ich würde sagen:

DIN 46237 Quetschkabelschuhe für lötfreie Verbindungen, isoliert, für Kupferleiter


----------



## element. (15 Juni 2021)

Die empfohlenen Längen und Überstände stehen oft im Datenblatt des jeweiligen Kabelschuhs.

Zur Kontrolle der Pressung kann man einen Zugtest machen und Crimpzangen können auch kalibriert werden (könnte ja auch zu fest pressen, die ganz linke im Foto sieht schon zerknautscht aus).


----------



## holgermaik (16 Juni 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Da vergleichst Du aber jetzt Äpfel mit Bananen.


Prinzipiell hast du da recht. War ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen dass von einem Bild ohne Hintergrundinfos man keine Aussage zulässig / nicht zulässig ableiten kann.


----------



## infomike (16 Juni 2021)

Am besten Du macht dich mal in einem anderen Forum schlau. 

Ich bin auch beim Kabelforum angemeldet. Hier gibt es sehr viele Informationen kostenlos und auch super Tools um in Punkto Qualitätssicherung zu verstehen und einschätzen zu können wann eine Crimpung ordnungsgemäs ausgeführt ist und wann nicht.

Sollten hier dann noch Fragen offen sein gerne eine PN schreiben.


----------



## infomike (16 Juni 2021)

Zu deinem Bild,

ich würde bei mir in der Fertigung alle 4 als nicht in Ordnung aussortieren.


----------

